#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【非BUG】 論壇主頁的時間顯示錯了……

## tobyhokh

論壇主頁的︰論壇主題，新版面文章中的時間顯示錯了……

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

去用戶控制台>編輯論壇選項>日期與時間選項>時區>設成台北的就行了(應該是)
我最初到時也有這問題,不過設好後修好了。
(不過有時也會再錯)

----------


## yoching

這是時區調整的問題。
目前主機時間是正常的。

不過因為會員導引時是用設定+0時區。只要自行去個人控制台調整時區就行了。

----------

